# Restore from Time machine reboot problem



## cj7_579 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a Macbook pro that came with Mac 10.4 upgraded with 10.5. I restored with 10.5 cd and time machine. When complete display said system needs to reboot. It reboots and the same screen comes up system needs to reboot over and over. How do I break this cycle?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the disk still in the drive? Is it the "you need to restart" screen that is many different languages?


----------



## cj7_579 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes it is that screen and tried rebooting with cd in and out. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That screen is what we'd call a clean kernal panic. Something deep inside the core OS failed, and the OS was able to cleanly halt the system, kinda like the Mac's version of a BSOD. In my personal experience, I have only gotten those screens when I have had a hardware problem, like the motherboard was dieing. Either way, you will have to reinstall the OS again to check things out. If you still have the CDs that came with the Mac new, boot from the disk that is labeled Hardware test and run it to see if there is anything. If it doesn't find anything, then boot from the OS installer DVD and then reinstall the OS. Only this time don't use Time Machine, and see if the problem is gone. If you still have it, then there is in fact a hardware issue. If not, then I would only use the time machine backup to restore your document, photos, music, and videos, but reinstall all the programs and drivers you want to use by hand.


----------

